# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ουθ Έλλησιν ούτε βάρβαρος ενάλιον έργον είργασται λαμπρότερο

## efouskayak

Σαν σήμερα...... 

28 ή 29 Σεπτεμβρίου (21-22 Βοηδρομιώνος) του 480 π.Χ. στα στενά μεταξύ της Σαλαμίνας και των ακτών της Αττικής, δύο μεγάλοι πολιτισμοί έρχονται αντιμέτωποι: της Ελλάδας και της Περσίας. 

Και στους δύο κυριαρχούσε η φιλοδοξία, και οι δύο ήταν στρατιωτικά ανεπτυγμένοι. Αν καταστρεφόταν ο περσικός στόλος, η Αθήνα θα μπορούσε να κατακτήσει τη δύναμη και τον πλούτο για να δημιουργήσει ένα χρυσό αιώνα. Αν αποτύχαινε, η κλασική Ελλάδα θα έχανε τη λάμψη, τον πολιτισμό και τους θεσμούς οι οποίοι θα αποτελούσαν την ιστορία του μετέπειτα κόσμου. 

Η εποποιία της Σαλαμίνας προσφέρει μια δραματική γνώση των πολεμικών τεχνών, της ευφυϊας, της στρατηγικής, των τεχνασμάτων και των αντι-τεχνασμάτων. (Μπάρι Στράους Η ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας). 

Η ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας ήταν η σημαντικότερη ναυτική επιχείρηση της αρχαιότητας, η οποία έπαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο στην επιβίωση του Δυτικού πολιτισμού εν γένει. (Κωνσταντίνος Ν. Ράδος, καθηγητής στρατιωτικής ιστορίας στο πανεπιστήμιο των Παρισίων, Η ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας)

Πρόκειται για σελίδες της ιστορίας άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένες με την έννοια της ενεργής συμμετοχής πολιτών στους αγώνες εναντίον της επεκτατικής κυριαρχίας των Περσών, μέχρι σημείου αυτοθυσίας, σε εποχές μάλιστα όπου έννοιες όπως «έθνος-κράτος» ή ακόμη περισσότερο «ενιαίο ελληνικό κράτος» δεν υπήρχαν. Το μόνο που κυριαρχούσε στη συνείδηση των τότε αγωνιστών ήταν το χρέος για αγώνα «υπέρ βωμών και εστιών».

Εκείνο που είναι αξιοσημείωτο από άποψη στρατηγικής, ήταν η εκμετάλλευση από τον Θεμιστοκλή ακόμη και των διαφωνιών στις τάξεις των Ελλήνων. Οι Αθηναίοι, Αιγινήτες και Μεγαρείς επέμεναν να ναυμαχήσουν στα στενά της Σαλαμίνας, ενώ οι Πελοποννήσιοι προτιμούσαν τον Ισθμό. Ο ευφυής στον ψυχολογικό πόλεμο Θεμιστοκλής φρόντισε να είναι ενήμερος ο Ξέρξης στο ότι οι Ελληνες ένιωθαν ανασφάλεια. Εστειλε κρυφά στον Ξέρξη τον παιδαγωγό των παιδιών του Σίκκινο, με το μήνυμα ότι ο ελληνικός στόλος ετοιμαζόταν να διαφύγει, και πως αν ήθελε την νίκη έπρεπε να επιτεθεί αμέσως. 

Kινήσεις τακτικής

Ο περσικός στόλος κινητοποιήθηκε αμέσως προκειμένου να πετύχει αιφνιδιασμό, αλλά οι Ελληνες πληροφορήθηκαν τις κινήσεις του από τον Αριστείδη, που ήλθε νύχτα από την Αίγινα. Με την ανατολή του ηλίου, οι Πέρσες άκουσαν τους ήχους της σάλπιγγας και τον πολεμικό παιάνα «ω παίδες Ελλήνων, ίτε, ελευθερούτε πατρίδα ελευθερούτε δε παίδας, γυναίκας, Θεών τε πατρώων έδη, θήκας τε προγόνων. Νυν υπέρ πάντων ο αγών». 

Τη δεξιά πτέρυγα είχε καταλάβει ο Ευρυβιάδης με τις μοίρες της Σπάρτης, της Κορίνθου, της Αίγινας και των Μεγάρων. Οι τριήρεις των μικρότερων ελληνικών πόλεων τάχθηκαν στο μέσον, ενώ στην αριστερή πλευρά κατέλαβαν θέση με αρχηγό το Θεμιστοκλή, οι τριήρεις των Αθηναίων. Η κίνηση αυτή αποσκοπούσε στην αποφυγή ενδεχόμενου εγκλωβισμού των ελληνικών πλοίων εντός του αγκυροβολίου τους. 

Πλέοντας όμως ο ελληνικός στόλος προς τα εμπρός θα συναντούσε σύντομα τον περσικό, περίπου στο μέσον του στενού, σε χώρο δηλαδή αρκετά ανοικτό και συνεπώς ευνοϊκότερο για τους Πέρσες, οι οποίοι θα είχαν έτσι την ευχέρεια χρησιμοποιήσεως του συνόλου σχεδόν των πλοίων τους και τη δυνατότητα κυκλωτικών ελιγμών από τα δύο άκρα του ελληνικού στόλου. 

Για να αποτραπεί ακριβώς αυτή η συνάντηση των δύο στόλων στο μέσον του στενού, τα ελληνικά πλοία ανέκοψαν την πορεία τους προς τα εμπρός κι άρχισαν να κινούνται προς τα πίσω, κωπηλατώντας ανάποδα προς τη Σαλαμίνα, χωρίς να αναστρέψουν, διατηρώντας σταθερά τις πλώρες προ τον εχθρό. 

Η στενότητα του χώρου και η περιορισμένη έκταση του μετώπου δεν επέτρεπε στους Πέρσες να χρησιμοποιούν στην πρώτη γραμμή περισσότερα πλοία από τα ελληνικά, τα οποία συνεπώς αντιμετώπιζαν στη σύγκουση ίσο περίπου αριθμό πλοίων. 

Περίπου τετρακόσιες τριήρεις εναντίον χιλίων διακοσίων περσικών πλοίων, που σημειωτέον λόγω του όγκου τους ήταν δυσκίνητα. (Ο Αισχύλος στους «Πέρσες» αναφέρει ότι ο εχθρός διέθετε 1.207 πλοία, αριθμό τον οποίο δίνει και ο Ηρόδοτος.

Ο ελληνικός στόλος υπολογίζεται από τον Ηρόδοτο σε 378 τριήρεις, αν και το άθροισμα των πλοίων που ο ίδιος αναφέρει ανέρχεται μόνο σε 366 τριήρεις).

«Μέχρι δείλης», όπως αναφέρει ο Πλούταρχος, ο περσικός στόλος είχε κατατροπωθεί και αναζήτησε καταφύγιο στο Φάληρο. Οι απώλειες του ήταν 200 πλοία, ενώ οι Ελληνες είχαν χάσει 40. Η αναλογία σε άνδρες ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη για τους Πέρσες, γιατί πολλοί δεν ήξεραν να κολυμπούν. Επιπλέον, εξοντώθηκε η περσική φρουρά της Ψυτάλλειας που την αποτελούσαν κυρίως επιφανείς Πέρσες και εκλεκτοί πολεμιστές. 

*Πλούταρχος 

πηγή Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## Morgan

Έλλησιν ούτε βάρβαρος ενάλιον έργον είργασται λαμπρότερο

τι σημαινει αυτο???  :?:  :?:   :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Στα αρχαία δεν τα πήγαινα και πολύ καλα αλλα νομίζω οτι μιλάει για τον Θεμιστοκλή και λέει οτι ούτε ελληνάς ούτε ξένος έχει κάνει καλύτερο έργο (για την Ελλάδα) εννοώντας την νίκη επι των Περσών... παρακαλώ διορθώστε με !!!!!!

----------


## Morgan

MEGALHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  8O  8O

----------


## efouskayak

Extra Large χαχαχαχαχαχα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## xara

Αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα δείχνουν ότι στο Αιγαίο κυκλοφορούσαν οι πρώτες μορφές πλοίων, απ' το 7000 π.Χ. Οι πρώτοι γνωστοί που εμφανίζονται είναι οι Κυκλαδίτες (3000 - 2000 π.Χ.) οι οποίοι όμως δίνουν την θέση τους στους Κρήτες της Μινωικής περιόδου, που είχαν ένα ναυτικό, στην βάση του, κράτος (1700-1450 π.Χ.) Στα 1470 π.Χ. έγινε η έκρηξη του ηφαιστείου της Σαντορίνης, με ισχύ 5 φορές μεγαλύτερη απ' την έκρηξη του Κρακατόα στην Ινδονησία. Αυτή η έκρηξη, προκάλεσε την καταστροφή του Μινωικού πολιτισμού. Στην συνέχεια, παρουσιάζονται οι Μυκηναίοι, που και αυτοί δρούσαν σε όλη την γνωστή ανατολική Μεσόγειο. Σε αυτή την εποχή αναφέρονται, η Αργοναυτική εκστρατεία αλλά και ο Τρωικός πόλεμος, αν και πολλοί θεωρούν τον Τρωικό πόλεμο αρκετά παλαιότερο. Μετά τον ένατο αιώνα, παρουσιάζονται δυναμικά στον θαλάσσιο χώρο και η Κόρινθος, η Αίγινα, η Σάμος, η Κέρκυρα, οι Συρακούσες και άλλες μικρότερες πόλεις. Αρκετά αργότερα, τον έκτο αιώνα π.Χ. οι Αθηναίοι δημιουργούν στόλο και κυριαρχούν με την σειρά τους για λίγο στον χώρο.


Kωπηλατικό - Iστιοφόρο

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

> Στα αρχαία δεν τα πήγαινα και πολύ καλα αλλα νομίζω οτι μιλάει για τον Θεμιστοκλή και λέει οτι ούτε ελληνάς ούτε ξένος έχει κάνει καλύτερο έργο (για την Ελλάδα) εννοώντας την νίκη επι των Περσών... παρακαλώ διορθώστε με !!!!!!


Παιδιά νομίζω ότι γράφτηκε για ένα αρχαίο λιμενικό έργο!

----------


## zannis

Αυτή η πρόταση γράφτηκε από τον Πλούταρχο στο βίο (βιογραφία δηλαδή για τα σημερινά δεδομένα) του Θεμιστοκλή  και μπορεί να μεταφραστεί - λίγο ελέυθερα - " Κανείς ανάμεσα στους Έλληνες , ούτε καν βάρβαρος, δεν πέτυχε μεγαλύτερη νίκη στη θάλασσα (ενν. από τον Θεμιστοκλή)"

----------

